
Japanese schools demand students prove their hair colour - tmicltw
https://www.google.co.jp/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/japanese-students-hair-color-2017-5
======
tmicltw
The measure is designed to uphold "strict" Japanese standards regarding
physical appearance

